
Ask HN: When to choose React, Vue, or other framework - karmakaze
We are fortunate to have so many good front end frameworks but I do find it hard to keep up with know how to choose between them. Currently React has the most usage with Vue having the greatest momentum. These can contribute to choosing one or the other but not based on that alone.<p>I use React at work and Vue at home. I would choose Vue at work for new projects because the work projects are relatively simple and developed by small (~3 person) teams. The main thing I appreciate about Vue is the low cost of creating, reusing, and maintaining components. In particular, I prefer having local state and parent&lt;-&gt;child communication with network requests being made at the deepest level that makes sense which makes for much looser coupling.<p>I see the advantage of React being the number of available developers and the use of PropTypes adding stability in larger projects and teams. One thing I&#x27;ve noticed is that full-on React has a higher learning curve which tends to put off our mobile and back-end devs from detracting them from productive full-stack development. I think Vue would do better here, but that has yet to be tested.<p>Other frameworks I&#x27;d like to get some exposure and real-world experience using are Elm, ReactReason, and possibly TypeScript or PureScript in combination with some framework. I don&#x27;t have much experience or interest in Angular1&#x2F;2 but would like to know when they would be more appropriate choices.
======
sogen
related:

Airbnb is sunsetting React Native [1] to move to native code:

[1] [https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/sunsetting-react-
nativ...](https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/sunsetting-react-
native-1868ba28e30a)

------
tuyguntn
If possible, I would also like to add when to choose Pjax, Turbolinks over
React, Vue-like frameworks?

